# Fernseher bekommt kein Signal nach Spielstart, was machen?!



## jurawi (15. Dezember 2012)

Morgen,

habe jetz bei dem zweiten spiel dieses problem und nachdem es bei dem ersten nicht sehr schlimm war stört es mich bei diesem spiel schon deutlich mehr, also frage ich euch und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. habe schon im internet geguckt, dort gibt es das problem im prinzp öfter, aber ohne richtige lösungen. also kurze beschreibung: habe ein spiel (red orchestra 2) bei steam installiert und gesatartet, nachdem das spiel geladen hat und vom desktop in den vollbildmodus des spiels welchselt bekommt mein fernseher kein signal und ich kann nichts mehr machen, kann auch nicht mehr in den task-manager oder anderes!! sonst läuft alles super und ohne probleme, alle anderen spiele wie bf3, far cry3, und rund 70 andere spiele laufen alle einwandfrei, kanns mir also nicht erklären :/ bitte helft mir. 

laut anderen posts sollte man sein netzteil, cpu ...und seine treiberversion posten. 

netzteil: be quiet dark power pro p9 850w ( kann das zu schwach sein?)
treiber: aktuellster nvidia treiber meines wissens nach (306,97)
cpu: 3770k 

es ist nichts übertaktet und läuft schon immer auf dem standarttakt (cpu, gpu, ram)

hoffe ihr könnt helfen, wäre echt super!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2012)

Mir wäre das Modell vom TV wichtiger, und wie er mit deiner Grafikkarte verbunden ist. Also HDMI, DVI etc.


----------



## jurawi (15. Dezember 2012)

fernseher ist ein lg lw570s und per hmdi 1.4 verbunden


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2012)

Wird der TV als Zweitmonitor erkannt?


----------



## jurawi (16. Dezember 2012)

nein, soweit ich weiß nicht. habe keine weiteren monitore mit dem pc verbunden


----------



## jurawi (18. Dezember 2012)

so, seit dem neusten nvidia treiber geht alles  wollte nur bescheid geben.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2012)

Welcher war den vorher drauf?


----------



## jurawi (20. Dezember 2012)

306.97


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Steht in den aktuellen Release-Notes irgendetwas in Richtung HDMI oder TV drin?


----------



## danomat (21. Dezember 2012)

Kannst du beim tv den modus pc bzw spiel einstellen?
Falls nicht den eingang umbenennen in "PC"
Dadurch wird der inputlag reduziert


----------



## jurawi (22. Dezember 2012)

@Painkiller

weiß leider nicht was genau du meinst.

@danomat

ja, den modus gibt es und ist schon alles eingestellt. wie gesagt alle spiele laufen einwandfrei, lediglich diese zwei gingn nicht richtig, aber jetzt nach dem neuen nvdia treiber alles wunderbar  danke


----------



## Painkiller (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich meine sowas:



Spoiler



Dieser GeForce Treiber wird für das beste Erlebnis mit den beliebtesten  Blockbuster-Spielen zu Weihnachten empfohlen. GeForce R310 Treiber  liefern Optimierungen und bis zu 38 % mehr Leistung bei Far Cry 3.  
 Außerdem liefern die Treiber Optimierungen und bis zu 26 % mehr Leistung bei Call of Duty:  Black Ops 2 und bis zu 18 % mehr Leistung bei  Assassin's Creed  III.  Die NVIDIA TXAA Kantenglättungstechnologie sorgt bei beiden Spielen für perfekte Grafik ohne Flackern. 
*GeForce-Treiber R310*


*Leistungssteigerung  –* Erhöht bei einigen  PC-Spielen die Leistung für  die Grafikprozessoren der Serien GeForce  400/500/600 gegenüber den  WHQL-Treibern GeForce 306.97. Die  Ergebniswerte hängen vom jeweiligen  Grafikprozessor und der  Systemkonfiguration ab:
 

GeForce  GTX 680:
bis zu 38 % bei _Far Cry 3_
bis zu 26 % bei _Call of  Duty: Black Ops 2_
bis zu 16 % bei _Battlefield 3_
bis zu 18 % bei _Assassin’s  Creed III_
bis zu 9 % bei _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_
bis zu 6 % bei _Medal of  Honor: Warfighter_
bis zu 6 % bei _StarCraft II_
bis zu 6 % bei _Dragon Age II_
bis zu 6 % bei _Batman: Arkham City_
bis zu 5 % bei _S.T.A.L.K.E.R.:  Call of Pripyat_

 

GeForce  GTX 660:
bis zu 40 % bei _Far Cry 3_
bis zu 24 % bei _Call of  Duty: Black Ops 2_
bis zu 10 % bei _Battlefield 3_
bis zu 7 % bei _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_
bis zu 5 % bei _Dragon Age II_
bis zu 5 % bei _Assassin’s  Creed III_
bis zu 4 % bei _Batman: Arkham City_
bis zu 4 % bei _Medal of  Honor: Warfighter_

 

*Technologie NVIDIA SLI –* Folgende SLI-Profile werden  hinzugefügt oder aktualisiert:
_Far Cry  3_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_Call of Duty: Black Ops 2_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_DiRT Showdown_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_Dota 2_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_Dou Zhan Shen_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_F1 2012_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt
_FIFA 13_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt
_Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of  Stalingrad_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_Hawken_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt
_Hitman:  Absolution_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt
_Natural Selection 2_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt
_Primal  Carnage_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt

 

*NVIDIA 3D Vision –* Folgende 3D-Vision-Profile  werden hinzugefügt oder aktualisiert:
_007 Legends_ – mit  Gut bewertet
_Assassin’s Creed III_ – als Nicht empfehlenswert eingestuft
_Bloody Good Time_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_Bullet Run_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Bunch of Heroes_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_Cabal 2_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_Call of Duty: Black Ops 2_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_Carrier Command: Gaea Mission_ – als 3D Vision Ready eingestuft
_Dark  Souls_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Dishonored: Die Maske des  Zorns_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Euro  Truck Simulator 2_ – mit Ausgezeichnet bewertet
_FIFA 13_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_Hawken_ – als  3D Vision Ready eingestuft
_Hitman:  Absolution_ – mit Gut bewertet
_I am Alive_ – mit  Gut bewertet
_Lucius_ – mit  Gut bewertet
_Mabinogi  Heroes_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Medal of Honor: Warfighter_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Metro: Last Light_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_MLB 2K12_ – mit  Gut bewertet
_NBA 2K12_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_NBA 2K13_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_Need for Speed: Most Wanted_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Of Orcs and Men_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Painkiller: Hell &  Damnation_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Planetside  2_ – als Nicht empfehlenswert eingestuft
_Prepar3D_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_Sniper  Elite V2_ – mit Schlecht bewertet
_Sniper:  Ghost Warrior 2_ – mit Schlecht bewertet
_The Amazing Spider-Man_ – als  Nicht empfehlenswert eingestuft
_Tiny Troopers_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater HD_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_Total War Battles: SHOGUN_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_Unmechanical_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_War of the Roses_ – mit Gut bewertet
_World Rally Championship 3_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_XCOM: Enemy Unknown_ – mit  Gut bewertet



*Sonstige  Profilaktualisierungen*
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Counter-Strike:  Global Offensive_ aktualisiert
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Cross  Fire_ hinzugefügt
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Darksiders  2_ aktualisiert
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Dragon  Nest_ hinzugefügt
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Guild  Wars 2_ aktualisiert
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Mechwarrior  Online_ aktualisiert
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Meng  San Guo_ hinzugefügt

 

*NVIDIA  CUDA*
Enthält Unterstützung für  Anwendungen, die mithilfe von CUDA 5  oder einer älteren Version des  CUDA-Toolkits erstellt wurden. Weitere  Informationen finden Sie auf http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit .

 

*NVIDIA  SSAA*
Negative Anpassungen der Detailebene (LOD) für NVIDIAs   Vollbildschirmmodus Sparse Grid Supersampling hinzugefügt, um die  Bildschärfe  zu verbessern.

 *Zusätzliche Details*


Installiert die PhysX-Systemsoftware Version 9.12.1031. Diese   Version behebt einen Bug, der dazu geführt hat, dass bestimmte  Anwendungen,  darunter _Unreal Tournament III_, _Trine_ und _Metro 2033_, nicht starten konnten.
Installiert den  HD-Audiotreiber v1.3.18.0.
Unterstützt OpenGL 4.3 für  die GeForce-Grafikprozessoren ab Serie 400.
Unterstützt DisplayPort 1.2  für die Grafikprozessoren der Serie GeForce GTX 600.
Unterstützt mehrere Sprachen  und APIs für GPU-Computing: CUDA C,  CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL,  DirectCompute und Microsoft C++ AMP.
Unterstützt Konfigurationen  mit einem einzelnen Grafikprozessor  und die NVIDIA-SLI-Technologie mit DirectX  9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11  und OpenGL einschließlich 3-way SLI, Quad SLI und  SLI-Unterstützung auf  SLI-zertifizierten Intel‑ und AMD-Mainboards.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich meine sowas:



Spoiler



Dieser GeForce Treiber wird für das beste Erlebnis mit den beliebtesten  Blockbuster-Spielen zu Weihnachten empfohlen. GeForce R310 Treiber  liefern Optimierungen und bis zu 38 % mehr Leistung bei Far Cry 3.  
 Außerdem liefern die Treiber Optimierungen und bis zu 26 % mehr Leistung bei Call of Duty:  Black Ops 2 und bis zu 18 % mehr Leistung bei  Assassin's Creed  III.  Die NVIDIA TXAA Kantenglättungstechnologie sorgt bei beiden Spielen für perfekte Grafik ohne Flackern. 
*GeForce-Treiber R310*


*Leistungssteigerung  –* Erhöht bei einigen  PC-Spielen die Leistung für  die Grafikprozessoren der Serien GeForce  400/500/600 gegenüber den  WHQL-Treibern GeForce 306.97. Die  Ergebniswerte hängen vom jeweiligen  Grafikprozessor und der  Systemkonfiguration ab:
 

GeForce  GTX 680:
bis zu 38 % bei _Far Cry 3_
bis zu 26 % bei _Call of  Duty: Black Ops 2_
bis zu 16 % bei _Battlefield 3_
bis zu 18 % bei _Assassin’s  Creed III_
bis zu 9 % bei _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_
bis zu 6 % bei _Medal of  Honor: Warfighter_
bis zu 6 % bei _StarCraft II_
bis zu 6 % bei _Dragon Age II_
bis zu 6 % bei _Batman: Arkham City_
bis zu 5 % bei _S.T.A.L.K.E.R.:  Call of Pripyat_

 

GeForce  GTX 660:
bis zu 40 % bei _Far Cry 3_
bis zu 24 % bei _Call of  Duty: Black Ops 2_
bis zu 10 % bei _Battlefield 3_
bis zu 7 % bei _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_
bis zu 5 % bei _Dragon Age II_
bis zu 5 % bei _Assassin’s  Creed III_
bis zu 4 % bei _Batman: Arkham City_
bis zu 4 % bei _Medal of  Honor: Warfighter_

 

*Technologie NVIDIA SLI –* Folgende SLI-Profile werden  hinzugefügt oder aktualisiert:
_Far Cry  3_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_Call of Duty: Black Ops 2_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_DiRT Showdown_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_Dota 2_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_Dou Zhan Shen_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_F1 2012_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt
_FIFA 13_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt
_Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of  Stalingrad_ – SLI-Profil aktualisiert
_Hawken_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt
_Hitman:  Absolution_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt
_Natural Selection 2_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt
_Primal  Carnage_ – SLI-Profil hinzugefügt

 

*NVIDIA 3D Vision –* Folgende 3D-Vision-Profile  werden hinzugefügt oder aktualisiert:
_007 Legends_ – mit  Gut bewertet
_Assassin’s Creed III_ – als Nicht empfehlenswert eingestuft
_Bloody Good Time_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_Bullet Run_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Bunch of Heroes_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_Cabal 2_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_Call of Duty: Black Ops 2_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_Carrier Command: Gaea Mission_ – als 3D Vision Ready eingestuft
_Dark  Souls_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Dishonored: Die Maske des  Zorns_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Euro  Truck Simulator 2_ – mit Ausgezeichnet bewertet
_FIFA 13_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_Hawken_ – als  3D Vision Ready eingestuft
_Hitman:  Absolution_ – mit Gut bewertet
_I am Alive_ – mit  Gut bewertet
_Lucius_ – mit  Gut bewertet
_Mabinogi  Heroes_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Medal of Honor: Warfighter_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Metro: Last Light_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_MLB 2K12_ – mit  Gut bewertet
_NBA 2K12_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_NBA 2K13_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_Need for Speed: Most Wanted_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Of Orcs and Men_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Painkiller: Hell &  Damnation_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Planetside  2_ – als Nicht empfehlenswert eingestuft
_Prepar3D_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_Sniper  Elite V2_ – mit Schlecht bewertet
_Sniper:  Ghost Warrior 2_ – mit Schlecht bewertet
_The Amazing Spider-Man_ – als  Nicht empfehlenswert eingestuft
_Tiny Troopers_ – mit Gut bewertet
_Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater HD_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_Total War Battles: SHOGUN_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_Unmechanical_ – mit  Sehr gut bewertet
_War of the Roses_ – mit Gut bewertet
_World Rally Championship 3_ – mit Sehr gut bewertet
_XCOM: Enemy Unknown_ – mit  Gut bewertet



*Sonstige  Profilaktualisierungen*
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Counter-Strike:  Global Offensive_ aktualisiert
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Cross  Fire_ hinzugefügt
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Darksiders  2_ aktualisiert
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Dragon  Nest_ hinzugefügt
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Guild  Wars 2_ aktualisiert
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Mechwarrior  Online_ aktualisiert
Unterstützung von Ambient  Occlusion in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung für _Meng  San Guo_ hinzugefügt

 

*NVIDIA  CUDA*
Enthält Unterstützung für  Anwendungen, die mithilfe von CUDA 5  oder einer älteren Version des  CUDA-Toolkits erstellt wurden. Weitere  Informationen finden Sie auf http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit .

 

*NVIDIA  SSAA*
Negative Anpassungen der Detailebene (LOD) für NVIDIAs   Vollbildschirmmodus Sparse Grid Supersampling hinzugefügt, um die  Bildschärfe  zu verbessern.

 *Zusätzliche Details*


Installiert die PhysX-Systemsoftware Version 9.12.1031. Diese   Version behebt einen Bug, der dazu geführt hat, dass bestimmte  Anwendungen,  darunter _Unreal Tournament III_, _Trine_ und _Metro 2033_, nicht starten konnten.
Installiert den  HD-Audiotreiber v1.3.18.0.
Unterstützt OpenGL 4.3 für  die GeForce-Grafikprozessoren ab Serie 400.
Unterstützt DisplayPort 1.2  für die Grafikprozessoren der Serie GeForce GTX 600.
Unterstützt mehrere Sprachen  und APIs für GPU-Computing: CUDA C,  CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL,  DirectCompute und Microsoft C++ AMP.
Unterstützt Konfigurationen  mit einem einzelnen Grafikprozessor  und die NVIDIA-SLI-Technologie mit DirectX  9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11  und OpenGL einschließlich 3-way SLI, Quad SLI und  SLI-Unterstützung auf  SLI-zertifizierten Intel‑ und AMD-Mainboards.


----------

